# T-shirt with 'jersey' pockets- Am I the only one?



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Ive always thought traditional cycling jerseys look awkward with knee pads and baggies, and I never use the zipper, but I love the pockets for holding stuff temporarily like gloves or sunglasses when I need a 3rd hand. I carry stuff like maps there. I even use mine with a camelbak on. 
I really like the look of the 'freeride/enduro' style shirts that are a little looser cut, longer t-shirt sleeve cuffs, maybe a hint of collar styling, and a longer back, like the alpinestars Drop jersey, or a few of the offerings from Fox, but they lack pockets....

am I the only person that thinks an athletic t-shirt with a longer back and a small pocket or two would be the prefect riding top?

does such a thing exist and I just missed it when googling?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My camelback and the 2 cargo pockets on my shorts work great. Quick access stuff goped in the cargo pockets, rest goes in the pack.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

Giro makes a few different t-shirt versions....not inexpensive though:

Tops - Apparel - Men's - Cycling


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Royal Epic Jersey 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles

I like these, very cheap


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Vegard said:


> Royal Epic Jersey 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> I like these, very cheap


Got a couple of these - the pocket is great but only big enough for a phone and keys or wallet etc

Watching this thread with interest if there's something better out there


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry, this is what I get when I try to create a thread from my phone. :madman:
I took the shortcut and didn't include a visual.
I envision this:







but with something on the back to stuff a few small objects like a map, or my gloves/glasses while I fiddle with my phone taking a photo of my fellow riders, like this:








I have cargo pockets on my shorts, but gloves and glasses just don't fit there very well. I dare not lay them down, I'll step on them or they'll walk off.

Those Royal jerseys could be an option. Not thrilled with the zipper, but the cut is in line what what I have in mind, and the price is right. Otherwise, it's just make do with the t-shirt, and cramming gloves in pockets.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Club Ride has a few loose fitting and stylish( button up and collared ) jerseys with pockets on the back. Nice quality as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I used to have a looser-fitting jersey with pockets. Actually it was kind of annoying. They always moved around. I managed not to lose anything, but I was pretty conscious of those pockets.

Now I just wear fitted cycling clothes all the time. Stopped wearing baggy shorts or pads a long time ago too.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

I feel the same. 
I've found a few non race fit jerseys on Nashbar and Alibaba. 
Champion (I think) used to make a runners Tee with a single pocket in the back. So the idea is definitely out there.
It may be pricey but you can always take some tees and ask a dry cleaner to put a zip pocket in the back for you.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The SWAT bibs from Specy have pockets and are worn under baggies and a baggy jersey....for those looking to live the #gnar #enduro lifestyles


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I used to have a looser-fitting jersey with pockets. Actually it was kind of annoying. They always moved around. I managed not to lose anything, but I was pretty conscious of those pockets.
> 
> Now I just wear fitted cycling clothes all the time. Stopped wearing baggy shorts or pads a long time ago too.


Both logical solutions. Unfortunately I won't be giving up my knee pads...ever... so It'll be baggies forever too.

Kinda the same with snug fitting jerseys- they look ridiculous with baggies and knee pads and (typically) flats shoes.

I never planned on riding with stuff like tubes or food in the pockets, I'm just interested in a 3rd hand while I fumble with my other 2. Floppy is ok though, my shirt is held down by my camelback which is necessary because I live in the desert and my bike has zero places for a water bottle.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I can add pockets to anything. Shameless self promotion: www.specialtyoutdoors.com


----------

